# Custom rhinestone templet



## KUSTOMKULTURE666 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello all, 
I am looking for a custom made Rhinestone templet one I can use over and over......I have the design in esp or corel
just need the templet made so I can make my own
looking for the one I can shake the stones into.

Any Takers Plz Get back to me.
Thanks
Grant
AUSTRALIA


----------



## elaynestitches (Mar 10, 2008)

Not exactly sure what you're looking for, but you can contact TRW (therhinestoneworld.com) They have LOTS of templates - some free, some for purchase. A GREAT company to work with.


----------



## KUSTOMKULTURE666 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi,
A templet made from sort of like hobbie cutting matt stuff, so I can brush or shake the rhinestones into the holes etc etc

But a custom made one with my own design.

Thanks
Grant


----------



## elaynestitches (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes contact therhinestoneworld.com They have lots of templates and instructions/videos on how to create your own.


----------



## KUSTOMKULTURE666 (Jun 30, 2016)

elaynestitches said:


> Yes contact therhinestoneworld.com They have lots of templates and instructions/videos on how to create your own.


 Many Thanks


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Grant, I am from Australia and I can cut one up for you from Sticky Flock.


----------



## KUSTOMKULTURE666 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok COOL
PM sent


----------

